# Let me see your traincase.! Caboodles & all



## Makeup maven (Jun 3, 2012)

Want to see your traincases girls... Post pics and info where you got yours


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have these 2 from Vera Bradley


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

I love my kaboodle I'm needing an organzier


----------

